# New Ugly Stik Custom Graphite Surf Spinning Rods



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Opinions Please?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

using ugly stick and custom in the same discription should be outlawed ; imho ...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The Custom Ugly stix are made with good components, and built like a bank vault. Should give good service, and be VERY durable. WILL be a bit heavier than a "high end" rod in the same length, action, and weight rating. A rod that will last forever under hard use, what's not to like? 

Don't listen to the Ugly Stick haters, it's not written anywhere that you have to spend $500 bucks to get a rod that'll catch fish....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I Luv my Ugly Stick. Railroader made me buy it at Walmart...


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

ugly stick are pretty strong! and the custom ones with the stainless guides are great but ide rather have a star rod


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

i got a 6'6" med-heavy ugly lite, teamed with a 5600c4mag love it,great for bait fish,trout, pups, flounda, blues, spades.....i guess the list could go on for a while. also have used it bass fishin with a 4000 on it...favorite light rod


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

They are not distance sticks that's for sure. I believe that is the series that Flea had break on him.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

My ugly stixs are beautiful


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ugly Stick*

I just bought two ugly sticks..I have to return one of them and Im not sure which one. I have a 12footer and a 7footer. Both are rated as 40lb. I plan on using some pretty heavy sinkers, such as 8 oz. I'm worried that the 7 footer might bust. Would it? I like the 7 footer better actually.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just wondering. 

Are the tips on the 12' Ugly Sticks as soft as the shorter ones?

I mean, like, woop ... woop ... woop ... soft.  

Woop.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Are the tips on the 12' Ugly Sticks as soft as the shorter ones?
> 
> ...


My first surf rod was a 12ft Ugly, & yes, the tip was crazy soft. It worked ok up to 4oz. But as soon as I put 6 on it, things got really scarey. Never knew where it was going when you let it loose. & it even seemed heavy compared to my OM


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a 12' conventional ugly stick. Yes, the tip was a wet noodle. I had about a 16-18" cut off the tip, and now it makes a great 4-5 ounce rod. It is still heavy compared to the Graphite rods (it isn't the custom), but I like it.


----------

